# Trying to decide, New Home Theater



## gpoverland (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello HTS World, 

Sort of new, been playing over in the Audio section for a bit trying to put together a Home Theater in my newly built residence. I have a bonus room that I outfitted perfectly for a nice move room (just wished they would have let me brick up the windows). Anyway, the room is sort of bright and wider then it long. The TV will sit opposite the couch along one of the longer walls (roughly a 20'x24' room). I'll need a nice 60-65" tv (and not objecting to the projector concept) that offers an incredible viewing angle as well a great picture in a room that can be light or dark. I'll use it for mostly movies and tv (looking at DirecTv, but not sold on that just yet). Trying to stay under 1500. I know everyone has seen this question before (but I added the light part which can effect the answer), but looking for recommendations.. As I read around, it looks like Panasonic came out of No where and started throwing out great TV's. I have a pretty nice 60" Sharp LCD now and a Samsung 42" LCD with an incredible picture. I also have a newer Sony 55" LCD, but it's picture is least impressive of the bunch. Anyway, looking for ideas or for verification (pretty much thinking Panasonic, Sharp, or Samsung). The LG's have a few Plasma's that look attractive (from a price point), but not sure after reading some thing in the forums if they are worth the investment. 

Appreciate the help..


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If you have a place close by that you can view one of the Mitsubishi DLPs, go take a look at one of those. Make sure you look at it from all viewing angles and have them turn the lights up. I think you can go up to a 73" display for your price with this technology. 

Outside of the Mitsubishi, you will have to settle for a 60" display unless you can find a very good deal on a 65". And LED/LCD-LCDs dominate this field. You really have to go and look at the displays at a store and critique them yourself. You know what will work and what won't. Try to make the store mimic the environment that you'll be putting it into.

When I bought my Sony LED/LCD, I was at the store for well over two hours looking at displays. This including looking at viewing angles, picture quality, menu systems, etc. Don't rush it. :T


----------

